# Sisterly/Uchi Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

Next up is sisterly/uchi villagers!

Link-








						Create a Animal Crossing: New Horizons Uchi Villagers Tier List
					

Every uchi villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				





And my ranking:






Sidenote - I can't believe there are only 24 sisterly villagers! That's 10 less than the next smallest number- Smug at 34! We need more sisterly villagers! Agnes and Phoebe would probably be A tier if they were any other personality, all the A list would be B tier if they were any other personality and so on.


Lazy will be up soon-ish!


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Done


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

I actually hate most uchi designs so... D;


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

these are fun bro i never want these post stuff to stop ;;


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## condor (May 21, 2020)

Sisterly isn't my favorite oof


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 21, 2020)

(no order within the tiers) I actually like most of the uchi designs because they're unique and stand out from the other villagers. It makes me sad how many people say they don't like any of their designs.


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

My villager list.
I wish there were more of them.


----------



## PaperCat (May 21, 2020)




----------



## 5cm/s (May 21, 2020)

these are fun! to be honest, i don't like many uchi villagers :c


----------



## Snek (May 21, 2020)

Most Uchi designs are bad....
Phoebs will always be my #1


----------



## Believe (May 21, 2020)

I get annoyed every time I look at the selection of uchis...


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

These were kind of hard.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 21, 2020)

ursula 4 life


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

Give Rocket some love guys. She helped me quite alot back in New Leaf


----------



## sunshower (May 22, 2020)

Katt nation


----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Leebles (May 22, 2020)

The good Uchis are so, so good


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

Ursala's mugshot does NOT do her justice can I just say


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

I depise almost all uchi villagers honestly. This was the easiest one xD


----------



## Leebles (May 22, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> I depise almost all uchi villagers honestly. This was the easiest one xD
> View attachment 263106


You're right for putting Agnes in D tier, she's DA BEST


----------



## Milano (May 22, 2020)

Sylvia and I have had beef since 2014. 
I think the uchi's are fun and Hazel is an absolute queen. If she ever pops into my campsite I might have to move her in tbh.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BJN39 (May 22, 2020)

Reneigh. Literally the only uchi. She literally DEFINES that personality for me now. Turns sleeping in till 9am a totally hip thing and looks like a beauty youtuber lmao. Even tossing 2020 lingo to boot. “I’m done.” Anything below A is really reaching for me; tend not to like most of the uchi designs, actually. The bottom row, just no thank you. Not a whole villager slot for that.


----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

It's been said to death, but uchi/sisterly is probably my least favorite selection as far as design goes.
And best know that Rocket being at the very end is QUITE purposeful, still pissed that she took my tenth plot away from Tex, its rightful owner.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

People who put Ursala in D tier will get 7 years bad luck. always trash mystery islands. always. for 7 years


----------



## seularin (May 22, 2020)




----------



## FaerieRose (May 22, 2020)




----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

...the entire bottom row is villagers who will haunt my dreams forever. But I had a genuinely hard time choosing my uchi from that top tier.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

Im picky im sorry! Im actaully gonna go do the other ones, this was fun ty! c:


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

i love uchi villagers too much oops


----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

Pashmina was my definitive uchi in NL, but I really like a lot of them! My only complaint is all the... 
L I P S,,


----------



## brangein (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)

Hazel is just my queen here.


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list!


----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

So yeah.. I don't really like a lot of the Uchi designs (I have never had any in my towns until NH, I don't know how that happened). Recently I came across Deirdre in my sister's town and yeah.. she will be my uchi. Want to have Reneigh as well, just to compare


----------



## moonolotl (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Clay and Flurry AML (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Altarium (May 22, 2020)

There's a lot of bad designs but there are also quite a few good ones!






Manon_Despoina said:


> So yeah.. I don't really like a lot of the Uchi designs (I have never had any in my towns until NH, I don't know how that happened). Recently I came across Deirdre in my sister's town and yeah.. she will be my uchi. Want to have Reneigh as well, just to compare


I have both and it's going to be hard to choose but I think I'll boot Reneigh just because of her starter house lol


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

Altarium said:


> There's a lot of bad designs but there are also quite a few good ones!
> 
> View attachment 263308
> 
> I have both and it's going to be hard to choose but I think I'll boot Reneigh just because of her starter house lol



Luckily, I will not have that problem!  Do you notice any differences in them personality/dialogue (I don't know) wise? Since Reneigh would be somewhat harder to obtain in general... not having an Amiibo and all. Before I put way too much effort in getting her, only to maybe notice they are complete copies of each other :') [I know there's a big chance of that being the case anyway]


----------



## Altarium (May 22, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> Luckily, I will not have that problem!  Do you notice any differences in them personality/dialogue (I don't know) wise? Since Reneigh would be somewhat harder to obtain in general... not having an Amiibo and all. Before I put way too much effort in getting her, only to maybe notice they are complete copies of each other :') [I know there's a big chance of that being the case anyway]


They both have the play interest so they're pretty much carbon copies of each other. I do find Reneigh fits the big sister trope a tiny bit better, maybe because of her size, but Deirdre fits my town's aesthetic more


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

Altarium said:


> They both have the play interest so they're pretty much carbon copies of each other. I do find Reneigh fits the big sister trope a tiny bit better, maybe because of her size, but Deirdre fits my town's aesthetic more



Thank you! That's unfortunate to hear, but not surprising. I will focus on Deirdre then, since she is a much better fit for my town design wise as well.


----------



## jozial (May 22, 2020)

SHARI IS MY GIRL! I love her so much.. I never knew about her til I started my island, she was my starter uchi and she's legit my favorite villager now


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 22, 2020)

people putting deirdre in D... how? are you okay???


----------



## nenka (May 22, 2020)

I have some strong opinions on uchi villagers so I had to do this


----------



## carackobama (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)

totally not biased lol


----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)




----------



## fakemuseum (May 22, 2020)

Honestly, I don't like any of them


----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)




----------



## aria2232 (May 22, 2020)

There's no contest.


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Deirdre


----------



## Cethosia (May 22, 2020)

I tend to be picky


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)

I think I've done all the tier lists now, this has been fun~


----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

Plucky would be S-Rank if she still had the flower band. She looks a bit bland now, but nothing you cant fix with accessories.


----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Envy (May 22, 2020)

A lot of mehs in this category, but the ones toward the top I adore, so there is that.


----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2020)

I regret nothing


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

KATT!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 22, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> Next up is sisterly/uchi villagers!
> 
> Link-
> 
> ...


But alice isn't uchi shes normal


----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

Why.


----------



## Sheando (May 22, 2020)

I thought I wasn’t a big fan of Uchi designs but I guess I think most are okay?


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

S : The best for me
A : Quite fond of
B : Adoptable
C : Not interesting
D : Can't stand


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

Reneigh is an absolute sweetheart to have on my island.


----------



## Ichiban (May 22, 2020)

i've never been the biggest fan of uchis tbh


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

The fact that Reneigh is essentially Horse Rihanna really bumps her up.


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

I sorted them based on my gut feeling, and then I moved a few at the end:


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)

this was fun!


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)

Not exactly my favorite personality type


----------



## alpacalypse (May 22, 2020)

there's such a small selection of uchi villagers o: i hope there are more introduced in the future!


----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Mairen (May 22, 2020)

I really don't like most of the uchis, sadly.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 22, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> But alice isn't uchi shes normal


I'm confused? I didn't say anything about Alice?


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 22, 2020)

,q


ayeeprill said:


> I'm confused? I didn't say anything about Alice?


I didnt mean to call u out I'm just saying that Alice is included in these graphs here however shes normal not sisterly


----------



## crepuscularrr (May 22, 2020)

renee hate will not be tolerated in this household


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

Cherry, Muffy and Katt.


----------



## Knave (May 22, 2020)

Uchi has some of the highest highs and the lowest lows imo 



Spoiler: Here's my list


----------



## ayeeprill (May 22, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> ,q
> 
> I didnt mean to call u out I'm just saying that Alice is included in these graphs here however shes normal not sisterly


no i wasn't offended! but i don't see alice in a single one of these, are you maybe confusing her with canberra?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Braixen (May 22, 2020)

not that many!! sad, add more uchis : (


----------



## Kam! (May 22, 2020)

I think Uchis are one of the most interesting personalities, to be honest.
But sadly we don't have many options. There are so many of them that i'd say are really unremarkable or even just straight up ugly (Rocket... i'm seeing you -_-) but on the other side, Reneigh (my baby), Agnes and Muffy are some of the coolest villagers designs out there (in my opinion obviously). And even Cherry and Mira are pretty cute in their own way


----------



## skogkyst (May 22, 2020)

I am not a fan of Uchis.


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2020)

this made me realize how much i hate most of the uchi designs :c which is sad because the personality is so great. and some of the ones that i do really like (cherry, fuchsia, mira) have such a specific theme/color/vibe to them that they rarely "fit" in my towns.

reneigh and katt are the best no matter what tho


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 22, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> no i wasn't offended! but i don't see alice in a single one of these, are you maybe confusing her with canberra?


Oooo yes i see I was confused!! Sorry about that


----------



## Megina (May 22, 2020)




----------



## sunfish (May 22, 2020)

so sad people don’t like rocket or renee, they’re cool T.T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2020)

Diva is an unholy abomination.


----------



## Airen (May 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Tier List








This one was tough because I don't have any sisterly villagers that I'm really fond of. I put Muffy and Phoebe as S tier because Muffy was my starter and I like Phoebe's design a lot.


----------



## Madrox6 (May 23, 2020)

This one is tough.. I don't like very many of the sisterly designs, and it can feel really abrasive when they yell and you already don't vibe with them. That's what happened with Pashmina (my starter). She probably yells exactly the same as Phoebe and Plucky, but it felt kinda mean when Pashmina did it


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

diva is my fav 





also funny story I had Paula in new leaf and always thought her headband made it look like she had a third eye lmao


----------



## doopledei (May 23, 2020)

-


----------



## tanisha23 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Hoshi (May 23, 2020)

Here's mine. I never realized there are only so many of them. Uchi's are the best.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 24, 2020)

not a big fan of this group’s design. But don’t have a problem with the personality type. I have Shari, and actually find her quite sweet, but also dumb. Unrelated to personality, I know,  but she’s has fleas three times in three weeks. She needs me.
Edit: having encountered Ursula on a mystery island, she was actually super cute (I almost invited her, even though I was looking for a cranky) so she should have been in group a.


----------



## Reploid (May 24, 2020)

The uchi designs make them look more like younger sisters than big sisters.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I wish there were more sisterly / uchi villagers


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 28, 2020)

I decided to do this again, because my opinion is so changed! I now really like the sisterly types, and want at least two on my island! Fuchsia may actually belong inside the S tier. More and more seem to be moving up my list.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Greylake (Jun 28, 2020)

I just really like Sisterly villagers


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)

Just don't like most of their designs tbh, I would only ever really maybe put the stuff from s-a in my town, maybe ursula


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

I wish there were more sisterlies, too. Some of these designs are so striking. They swing for the fences & there are more hits than misses.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 28, 2020)

Muffy


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)

I actually don't really like any of the deisgins here tbh.


----------



## 1% Critical Hit (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

I’ve grown to really like a lot of the sisterly villagers.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 28, 2020)

Uchis are amazing! They’re so unique and underrated.

EDIT: Changed a bit


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm sorry, I just don't like them that much.


Spoiler


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

I like the Uchi personality type, but I hate most of the designs. That being said, I don't really want anyone B and below on my island.





--------------------------
Edit: October 10, 2020
My preferences in the Uchi personality have changed quite a lot. I'm starting to like a few of their designs a little more


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2020)

Muffy is the only option for me!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

Not a fan of many uchis either, yikes.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm not sure I'd rate Mira so much if she wasn't my starter but I love her to bits now. Last time I went island hopping I mt a lot of uchis for some reason.


----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

ANYONE WHO THINKS OTHERWISE is valid and I respect their tastes


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine! Ursala is MY GIRL. I am legit SHOCKED she doesn't get more love 
I mean, she's got such a sweet face (those freckles!), is such a lovely color, AND has a fun, punny name. How can you NOT love her? I also love Hazel, even if others don't. That unibrow is cute, sorry, but she manages to pull it off really well ☺

...I don't know if I could have her on my island, though, just 'cause I have a human character with that name


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snek (Jul 2, 2020)

I dislike most of the designs.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 2, 2020)

i couldn't find an uchii to place in S, best i can give is an A


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is my tier list. Normally I only use the S, A, B, C, and D tiers, but none of the sisterly villager are below average or awful to me and therefore, I added an A+ and an S+ tier. Here are my opinion for each villager:
S+: Agnes is my favorite pig, and has a unique color scheme that I wholeheartedly love. Hazel is my favorite villager of this personality and I love the unibrow she has. She is proud of it, as her catchphrase suggests, and is such a cutie. Plus, a Twitter post by the YouTuber littlesiha (who I'm subscribed to by the way. Go check it out, she has some awesome content of the Just Dance video game series, which I like a lot.) that depicts her cosplaying Hazel has made love her even more. Mira is a cool rabbit with an awesome house interior. I really love her heroine aesthetic, and is super unique. The primary color combo suits her well. Muffy is a goth sheep, with makes her stand out. I really like how her horns remind me of earmuffs. Pashmina has been on my island since the beginning, and she is such a sweetie. I dig her cerulean horns. Phoebe is a phoenix, which is incredible and I adore her for that. Plucky is a cutie; I especially like the blue on the top of her head. She also gets points for being one of the few sisterly villager to make her debut before New Leaf.
S: Cherry is a standout dog, and is cherry red, as her name suggests. I do think that her name is a bit too similar to the cub named Cheri, though. Rocket is an awesome Power Ranger gorilla and I wish received more love. I do think it is strange that whenever you give her any other clothing, she puts it on top of what she already has on. Shari is the best monkey and I like how she resembles a squirrel monkey. I will defend her with all my heart.
A+ Fuchsia's name makes sense to her fur color, and has great bangs. I just find it problematic that I've seen her have the catchphrases of "precious" and "girlfriend." What triggers her to have these two phrases? I do hear her say "precious" more often, though. I have a soft spot for Katt. She was the first villager of this personality that I knew of (thanks to ZackScottGames) and though her eyes are too close to each other, she stands out compared to other female villagers. Paula is a cool-looking hippie bear and is criminally underrated. I have a younger sister whose middle name is Paula, and therefore I'll always like her for that. Reneigh is a great addition to the sisterly personality and while she has a very similar name to another villager of the same personality, she is superior to me. Sylvia is my favorite of the kangaroos; her bright purple fur is good, as it makes her standout, and points go to her for being one of the first villagers of this personality to be introduced. I can say the same thing to Ursala, and she also has the distinction of being the only villager as of now to have their name start with the letter U. I also think she's a sweetheart.
A: Diva is a unique frog and i especially like her blue-violet skin. I don't understand why it looks like she has hair or her ancient Egypt-themed house, though. Flo is a unique emo-looking penguin. I don't have much to say about her after that. Aside from her style, she look also much like a normal penguin. Tammy is a unique cub with a very interesting bear cub, but I will admit, she has a very similar name to another villager. I do think this Tammy is much cooler, though.
B: Canberra's angry looking face is something that I can't really get over. Despite that though, I don't think she's all that bad. Charlise has a very unique color scheme, but to some, It can really be a problem. I also don't like her as much as Paula or Ursala, though she is, at the very least, a bit caring. Deirdre is a bit of an unusual case. I like her house interior and gray fur, but the white lips and eye makeup creep me out, especially considering how the lips look like teeth. Frita has a unique design that reminds me of fast food. I do think it makes her look like she is good enough to eat, which I feel bad for. I really hope no one tries to even think of eating Frita. And finally is Renee, who looks angry and I don't find her to be as good as any of the other rhinos. I do think her design is at the very least good.

P.S. I do wish for more villagers of this personality. A sisterly bird (probably named Skylar) or elephant/hippo would be welcome.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 26, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> View attachment 310340
> Here is my tier list. Normally I only use the S, A, B, C, and D tiers, but none of the sisterly villager are below average or awful to me and therefore, I added an A+ and an S+ tier. Here are my opinion for each villager:
> S+: Agnes is my favorite pig, and has a unique color scheme that I wholeheartedly love. Hazel is my favorite villager of this personality and I love the unibrow she has. She is proud of it, as her catchphrase suggests, and is such a cutie. Plus, a Twitter post by the YouTuber littlesiha (who I'm subscribed to by the way. Go check it out, she has some awesome content of the Just Dance video game series, which I like a lot.) that depicts her cosplaying Hazel has made love her even more. Mira is a cool rabbit with an awesome house interior. I really love her heroine aesthetic, and is super unique. The primary color combo suits her well. Muffy is a goth sheep, with makes her stand out. I really like how her horns remind me of earmuffs. Pashmina has been on my island since the beginning, and she is such a sweetie. I dig her cerulean horns. Phoebe is a phoenix, which is incredible and I adore her for that. Plucky is a cutie; I especially like the blue on the top of her head. She also gets points for being one of the few sisterly villager to make her debut before New Leaf.
> S: Cherry is a standout dog, and is cherry red, as her name suggests. I do think that her name is a bit too similar to the cub named Cheri, though. Rocket is an awesome Power Ranger gorilla and I wish received more love. I do think it is strange that whenever you give her any other clothing, she puts it on top of what she already has on. Shari is the best monkey and I like how she resembles a squirrel monkey. I will defend her with all my heart.
> ...



so agree with this enthusiasm for sisterly villagers! Though we rank them slightly differently I also love them, and I find more and more to love about all the designs! I also wish there were more of them. I would love to have a hamster and a hippo sisterly!


----------



## dino (Aug 26, 2020)

this was fun! i consider uchi's to have in general, very disjointed designs - which can either be compelling and very unique like fuchsia and such, or strange and off putting like sylvia. both bright colors, both w hair, both weird eyes, both interps of interesting animals, and yet fuchsia is far more successful of a character design. that happens a lot with uchis and i think a lot of people don't jive with that style

regardless i think we all agree there needs to be MORE. more uchis!! justice for the lesbians!!!!!!!!!!!!!

here's mine lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm not really fond of this personality, but my top 3 are Phoebe, Muffy, and Reneigh, and Reneé was part of my new leaf town so I care for her.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 10, 2020)

Not sure how frowned upon bumps are, but these threads are quite fun and still are relevant especially with the Cranky one being revived.

 Sisterly is an alright personality with horrible designs.

 Reneigh was the only one I was 100% I ever liked their design. I'm still unsure on my island roster almost all the time, but I know she will be staying cause no other Sisterly comes close to her.

 Diva is a bit overlooked, I find her design interesting and am more disappointed in her Fitness hobby than anything else. Warrior Princess Egyptian Frog I guess was the goal. 

 Rocket was my starter. She took months to move out, found her peering into my window multiple times and doing other susceptible actions. Memories of her reign of terror keep her out of F tier.

 I use to like Cherry, then I met her and her awful side mouth. Those mouths are horrible. Mira also has one with a harder to look at color scheme. 

 Sylvia is Karenroo (worst Kangaroo for sure) and Canberra (worst Koala) looks like those crazy middle aged women mug shots made into a Koala. How bad these two truly are keeps some of the D tier ladies safe from F tier as I cannot fathom placing them with those two terrors.


----------



## Angerfish (Oct 10, 2020)

This was a lot of fun! I agree with a lot of people that the designs are a mixed bag but it really has made for an interesting thread! Everyone's fav and least favs differ so much and I think that's kind on cool.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 10, 2020)

I don't really care for the uchi/sisterly villagers. But I have being thinking I should get one on my island at some point.

Here's how I would rank them:


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 10, 2020)

i love the uchis, here's mine


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 10, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i love the uchis, here's mine
> View attachment 326209



I love the uchi types too! I feel like even the ones that aren’t my personal favorites, at least none of them are boring, and they are all really distinct looking. Like there are 3 bears, but you would not get them confused. Though I really really am thankful I never had rocket.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 10, 2020)

I actually don’t mind a good chunk of the sisterlies! Burger sheep is top tier no contest


----------



## Mick (Oct 10, 2020)

The sisterlies are probably my favourite personality type. They definitely have more character than some of the other personalities and that's reflected in their design, but at the same time I just can't bring myself to like all of them. For a lot of these, I feel like they were just trying way too hard to create something "different" or "unique". It makes me dislike them not because they _are_ different, but because it feels too forced.

I am also biased by having had many of these villagers in the past, some of them as starters that I loved a lot (Tammy), some of them as horrible villagers that lived right in the middle of my path in New Leaf that just wouldn't pack their bags and go (then ask about leaving and even STAY after I told you to get out, seriously Diva you are the worst villager in the history of villagers).


----------



## eggie_ (Oct 10, 2020)

my tier list (*´꒳`*) hazel is one of the best uchis don’t @ me
also idk why but cherry has just never really appealed to me for some reason


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2020)

I struggle with the sisterly villagers because I *really* don't like villagers that have a fringe/bangs and so many of the sisterly villagers have that! 

I would also rate Phoebe higher if the inside of her house was not literally hell.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 10, 2020)

I think


----------



## ekcomyth (Oct 11, 2020)

will not be creating a chart but Reneigh is top-tier for me. She's the coolest looking uchi as I see. The fact that her mane is purple and delivers a nice contrast to her overall colour is so *chef's kiss*


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hazel and Frita are my favorites. Uni-wow and burger n frie sheep? What more can I ask for.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 11, 2020)

Lol, I'm not a huge fan of the uchi villagers


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm pretty apathetic towards a lot of the uchi villagers' designs, despite liking their actual personality a lot! I think S tier are the only ones I'd actually invite to my town or island...


----------



## Psicat (Oct 11, 2020)

For me.


----------



## Uffe (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Jassiii (Oct 11, 2020)

I said what I said


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 11, 2020)

My favorite kind of uchi are the ones that look like they can bust your kneecaps.


----------



## Neprezi (Oct 11, 2020)

TIL that I honestly don't like that many of the uchi villagers designs


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 11, 2020)

Here's mine:


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 11, 2020)

Here is my tier list:


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

god, i just love agnes so much, my A tier's used to be my favourites but i can't imagine my town without an agnes in it anymore


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't have a lot of opinions on uchi villagers haha. I only like a handful of them so I put them all in the S tier.
I really really like Fauna and Agnes a lot!! Between NL and NH I think they had a huge upgrade in their outfits which made me really happy. Cherry was my starter and though it's been a while since I let her go, I still loved her. I had Muffy in New Leaf and she being the rococo set model made me really like her.

Also just wanna say that I hate Deirdre solely because she's my name twin and I feel super uncomfortable seeing my name in a game LOL. Deirdre isn't a very common name so I've never been used to seeing it elsewhere. There can only be one Deirdre in my island ksdjfhksdj


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

sorry monkey gtfo my life lol


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 12, 2020)

Hazel please leave my town already. And if D*va moves in, I have lost hope. _I_ will move.


----------



## Jessi (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 12, 2020)

What on Earth is going on with people putting Rocket and Diva in the lower tiers? I know we can differ in opinion but they are not that bad. Also, I've noticed that I probably like this personality more than anyone else, as currently, in my opinion, there are no bad sisterly villagers. Apparently several people disagree with me, and a lot of those people have most villagers in the lower tiers.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> What on Earth is going on with people putting Rocket and Diva in the lower tiers? I know we can differ in opinion but they are not that bad. Also, I've noticed that I probably like this personality more than anyone else, as currently, in my opinion, there are no bad sisterly villagers. Apparently several people disagree with me, and a lot of those people have most villagers in the lower tiers.


it is indeed a shame to see my darling Shari in the lowest tier


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Oct 12, 2020)

Paula keeps trying to move out of my AC:NL town.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 12, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I decided to do this again, because my opinion is so changed! I now really like the sisterly types, and want at least two on my island! Fuchsia may actually belong inside the S tier. More and more seem to be moving up my list.
> 
> View attachment 279984



So the trend has continued. I don’t think I will ever soften on Rocket, but not confident about any of the others. I love the personality so much, and I love how unique and interesting the designs as a whole are. Tier S and A are both just outstanding. Frita should probably be higher but even though I think the ‘food’ villagers are cute I never seem to invite them, because the resemblance to food weirds me out a bit. Honestly, even tier c I could probably learn to love having on my island. 






(sorry rocket. The gorillas are already a species of villager I struggle to appreciate, and the ‘superhero’ villagers in general are a hard pass for me.


----------



## Aurita (Oct 12, 2020)

here is my list!

uchis aren’t my favorite types but there are some that I adore! Hazel wasn’t top tier for me initially but she grew on me


----------



## melco (Oct 12, 2020)

All my fellow Katt lovers, I see you and we stay winning. Also Shari stans rise up (would put her in a tier of her own, but I didnt want too tall of an image..)


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 13, 2020)

Out of my S tier all I have is Reneigh.


----------



## Fye (Oct 13, 2020)

Here's mine! Out of my S-tiers, I reset until I got Fuchsia as a starter, but ended up giving her away and trading for Deirdre instead since I wanted more natural looking villagers on my island. But if I didn't have a deer themed island I would love to have the other two!


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

They really need to add more uchi villagers.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 15, 2020)

I feel pretty neutral about most of the designs, but I think it's one of my favorite personality types, dialogue wise! I can so easily imagine Fuschia, Reneigh, and Renée hanging out all the time! F is for a feud I have with Diva from ACNL...... (also I'm happy Muffy is wearing lolita, I wish they'd bring back the Rococo Set, and miss sheep wearing scarves instead though...


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 16, 2020)

I know most people dont like diva, but shes on my island, and shes been a good frog  (she gave me my second villager photo)


----------



## Seelie (Oct 16, 2020)

Deirdre's my girl and has been since my previous island, but it was confirmed fate when she was my uchi starter this time as well. 

I'd keep Reneigh, Agnes, Pashmina, or Katt if I ran into them, they're all very good imo.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

I think this is the most "meh" personality. I don't have a strong opinion on most of them. Though I do think Canberra and Renée are underrated.


----------



## Kars (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm actually not that picky about villagers, the only one that really irks me is Mira. Last time I went island hopping she wouldn't leave me alone, and I really dislike her design.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2020)

I loved Frita’s design since NL; I don’t remember how much I enjoyed having her though. If I had room for an uchi, I’d love to have her. Initially I wasn’t interested in anyone else, but as you can see, I’m developed an interest in the ones I thought I was least likely to like. 

A and B tier probably should be merged. The only uchis that I’m interested in are the ones in tier s. My interest in Pashmina has grown significantly, though I am still iffy about her design.


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

took a lil break from remaking my lists from may but,, here i go again :’)







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

I actually haven't had the pleasure of living with the majority of these villagers, so this is mostly based on aesthetics.


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 26, 2020)

Finding Agnes on my last NMT when I went hunting for a sisterly villager felt HOLY

I really don't like many of their designs. There's just something... off about a lot of them, and not too many species I'm fond of. I would like Deidre more if she didn't have that weird white lipstick. Muffy is a demon and I will not be convinced otherwise


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

The sisterly type truly has some of the most hideous villagers, and barely anything good in it. They need to step it up with this category!
Muffy is S+ rank though! I spent over 300 NMT hunting her down for my sisterly!





	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Believe said:


> View attachment 263029
> 
> I get annoyed every time I look at the selection of uchis...



I feel that pain!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

i love frita, pashimna, diva and deirdre. i have had all of them at some point in some game but have let both frita and diva go on my island because i wanted another uchi more. the A tier i like but don't love and wouldn't have on my current island at the moment, though they're all rly cute. then, in falling grade, i would be more and more horrified having any of the villagers on my island.


----------



## Minto (Oct 29, 2020)

frita is my all time favorite villager so she deserves S tier to herself


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 29, 2020)

I feel like Tabby should’ve been an Uchi villager.


----------



## Tutle (Oct 29, 2020)

Strange how Katt is sisterly


----------



## Skunk (Oct 29, 2020)

so many ugly designs =(​


----------

